# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Sırp Zulmü Her Gün Dövülüyorduk

## ceydaaa

srpp720.jpgKampta her gün sopalarla dövüldüklerini, arkadaşlarının gözleri önünde kafalarına tek kurşun sıkılarak öldürüldüğünü ve cesetlerinin kendilerine taşıtıldığını belirten Begiç, ''Gördüğüm işkence yüzünden tek bacağımı kaybettim. Yaşadıklarım karşısında insanlığımdan utandım. Ama ben bana yapılanların intikamını almak gibi bir duygu içerisinde değilim, sadece doğup büyüdüğüm topraklarda yeniden yaşamak istiyorum'' dedi. Refik Begiç, bu duygularla hareket ederek, 2001 yılında iki arkadaşıyla birlikte Bratunaç'a döndüğünü ifade ederek, şunları söyledi: ''Bu dönüşümüzü haber alan binlerce Çetnik bizi protesto etti, saldırmak istedi. Hatta 'ölüm kampının' sorumlusu olan ve halen Lahey'de yargılanan Miroslon Dronjoviç, 'Ne işiniz var burada sizi yeterince öldürmedik mi' şeklinde bize çıkıştı. Ancak biz zaten yakınlarımızı kaybetmiştik. Kaybedecek başka bir şeyimiz yoktu. Onların tepkisine rağmen geldik eski topraklarımıza, burası bizim ve bir yere gitmeyeceğiz.''

----------

